# Corsair PSU Buying Help



## mk15 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi

My local SMPS 450W has died on me andd need to purchase a new one immediately.

Have shortlisted the following ffrom Flipkart :

1. Corsair 430CX @2800
 2. Corsair VS450 @2500

I am totally confused, and being a noob, do not understand why the 450W one is cheaper. 

I have a Core2duo, Intel DG41RQ Mobo, 3 Gigs of ram, DVD Writer and 2 HDD Sata - 1 TB and 500GB. System used normally, no heavy gaming etc..

Please advise which to go for as I need to purchase ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 8, 2012)

Go with Corsair CX 430 v2 @ 2800. Make sure its v2 only. Corsair VS450 is targeted at asian countries and doesn't has good quality caps as seen in 430 version.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

mk15 said:


> Hi
> 
> My local SMPS 450W has died on me andd need to purchase a new one immediately.
> 
> ...



Corsair CX430V2. 
If you have got the option to buy locally, buy it. Flipkart price is a bit high.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2012)

CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Considering CX-430v2 priced at 2.7k, FSP SAGA-II 500 would be a better choice at 2.3k.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 10, 2012)

FSP= Value. Corsair= Quality.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Considering CX-430v2 priced at 2.7k, FSP SAGA-II 500 would be a better choice at 2.3k.



Any info about the company who handles RMA of FSP products in India?


----------

